# collection



## rppaint (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought someone may be interested in this. Camera collection


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a lot of dough for the somewhat collectible cameras. Thanks for the link, though! And keep your eyes open for other deals.


----------



## rppaint (Feb 24, 2009)

I had no clue on the value just passing along the info. lol This one was right below it. Vintage 1950's Semi Leotax DL Camera 
and http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pho/1047784000.html


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 24, 2009)

The second one looks more interesting, price wise as well.

The Leotax is an inexpensive folder for 120 film. Not a 'real' collectible, but interesting. Value today: $35 in good condition (obviously $80 is too much).

Thanks again for posting this.


----------

